# boring topic...but my EPS had just arrived



## tofumann (Jun 17, 2008)

*boring topic...but my EPS is here*

just to share my excitment as it just arrived. being built and will show more pics later. One thing weird....it's supposed to come with a seatpost but didn't get delivered?! Shop said they are still waiting for that


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

Beautiful new parts arriving in the mail?? There is NOTHING boring about that topic! 

Congrats!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I agree. Nothing boring about a pic of a nice Colnago. I think I posted 4 pics of my C50 the day it arrived.


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

"it's supposed to come with a seatpost but didn't get delivered?! Shop said they are still waiting for that"

Maybe you could ride the bike without sitting down till the seatpost arrives


----------



## tofumann (Jun 17, 2008)

Thx guys. I've seen couple of memebers had posted their EPS with the same paintjob, that's why i mentioned "boring". I would LOVE to get another painjob but the truth is, no other paintjobs could fancy me more. So...I settled on the AMIT and my second choice would be the AMSB.

Anyhow, just got words that my bike shop got Emesto to sign my frame during his local-visits last week.....I'd say thats a good "Manufacture Rebate". Will keep you guys posted with pics later!


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

*Made of Money are we??? *

Saw your '09 Look 595 on the Look Forum. Must be nice to own such nice steeds!!! I'm just jealous that is all!! I desire a Look 585 or 595 Ultra badly!!! EPS, is sweet too but I have an Ext C that I am waiting to build up so shouldn't be jonesin for the EPS too!! When you get some time on both of them, please give us a ride report between the EPS, 595 and even the old Paris carbon. Enjoy!!


----------



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

when are you gonna have it ready ? can't wait to see it in person


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

colnago_ed said:


> when are you gonna have it ready ? can't wait to see it in person


honestly, I don't know- hopefully soon- I want to get some time on it in the Rockies before we move to Portland this summer. One thing holding up my build is that I have been trying to decide if I want to keep or sell my Record 10 group that I originally bought for my Dean which is taking forever for them to make. If I decide to keep R10, then I will want to get R10 for the XC too. If I sell the 10, (which is what I am leaning toward and currently testing the waters on craigslist), I will buy a Record 11 group for the XC and a Chorus 11 for the Dean. I may just go ahead and buy the 2 11 spd groups and build up the XC right away and the Dean whenever it gets done. If I do that, I will take my time and sell the new 10 group on ebay when new 10 spd groups become rare ( in a 1 to 3 years maybe??) 

Did you get your CF7 yet? If so, how do you like the CF7 compared to your other rides? Your CF7 is SR 11 right? What are your thoughts on the 11 v 10 thing? I bought the 10 group a while back but I am kicking myself a bit because this is my first high-end Campry group and I should have just went with the R11. I have Veloce 10 on my '05 Colnago Mix and I am fine with that as it will be my rain bike when we move to Portland. Just wish I had done the 11's for my new bikes. 

BTW, my XC will pale in comparison to all of your Colnagos!!! Don't know why you would want to see BORING regular Colnagos when you have such incredible Ferrari Colnagos!!! Lastly, there iis one correction to my frame: it is a PR00 not the EITA that I told was available. Doesn't really bother me too much as the bit of Italian colors under the COLNAGO sticker is hardly noticeable.


----------



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

Ride-Fly said:


> honestly, I don't know- hopefully soon- I want to get some time on it in the Rockies before we move to Portland this summer. One thing holding up my build is that I have been trying to decide if I want to keep or sell my Record 10 group that I originally bought for my Dean which is taking forever for them to make. If I decide to keep R10, then I will want to get R10 for the XC too. If I sell the 10, (which is what I am leaning toward and currently testing the waters on craigslist), I will buy a Record 11 group for the XC and a Chorus 11 for the Dean. I may just go ahead and buy the 2 11 spd groups and build up the XC right away and the Dean whenever it gets done. If I do that, I will take my time and sell the new 10 group on ebay when new 10 spd groups become rare ( in a 1 to 3 years maybe??)
> 
> Did you get your CF7 yet? If so, how do you like the CF7 compared to your other rides? Your CF7 is SR 11 right? What are your thoughts on the 11 v 10 thing? I bought the 10 group a while back but I am kicking myself a bit because this is my first high-end Campry group and I should have just went with the R11. I have Veloce 10 on my '05 Colnago Mix and I am fine with that as it will be my rain bike when we move to Portland. Just wish I had done the 11's for my new bikes.
> 
> BTW, my XC will pale in comparison to all of your Colnagos!!! Don't know why you would want to see BORING regular Colnagos when you have such incredible Ferrari Colnagos!!! Lastly, there iis one correction to my frame: it is a PR00 not the EITA that I told was available. Doesn't really bother me too much as the bit of Italian colors under the COLNAGO sticker is hardly noticeable.


Actually I am still waiting for my CF7 to show up, my bike shop told me on Dec,08 my bike is going to be there may be by X'mas, but with the experience of the waiting CF6 I was just smile, I know it is not going to be show up that early

Tofumann is my buddy so I want to see the bike in person, when we riding together


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

colnago_ed said:


> Actually I am still waiting for my CF7 to show up, my bike shop told me on Dec,08 my bike is going to be there may be by X'mas, but with the experience of the waiting CF6 I was just smile, I know it is not going to be show up that early
> 
> Tofumann is my buddy so I want to see the bike in person, when we riding together



yep...ordered my EP Nov 1st, quoted 10 weeks...ha ha .....still waiting


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

colnago_ed said:


> Actually I am still waiting for my CF7 to show up, my bike shop told me on Dec,08 my bike is going to be there may be by X'mas, but with the experience of the waiting CF6 I was just smile, I know it is not going to be show up that early
> 
> Tofumann is my buddy so I want to see the bike in person, when we riding together


Ed where in L.A. are you? I used to live in Agoura Hills/Oak Park. Some of the best riding in the world in the Santa Monica Mtns!! I love the Fernwood ride- Mullholland to Stunt Rd or Piuma to Schueren which go you on to Brown Latigo to Saddle Peak to Fernwood to Old Topanga- that was my favorite. I miss it!!! Do you do group rides with a shop? I used to ride with Sundance Cycles in Agoura. Nice bunch of guys and gals. Haven't done that in years and wonder how big its gotten.


----------



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

come on ,, more pics , i know ur bike is done


----------



## Colnago America (Mar 22, 2009)

Tofumann, has your SP arrived? Who was your shop? As one of the many changes, Colnago America does offer the SP & C-HS included in the system. And the SP IS included with each box.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I will honestly say this much. Your Customer Service is definitely a million times better just from what you have been posting on this board. Veltec took forever to get back to me about some cable guides that were missing from a used frame I bought. I can only hope that this level of customer service continues for a while (i.e., for my future frame purchases).


----------



## Colnago America (Mar 22, 2009)

Thank you for the feed back. NO! the new level of Customer Service that you have experieced so far, will NOT continue - it will improve! For you as a Consumer but also for the Authorized Colnago Dealer. Thank you for the support. Colnago America.


----------



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

Colnago America said:


> Tofumann, has your SP arrived? Who was your shop? As one of the many changes, Colnago America does offer the SP & C-HS included in the system. And the SP IS included with each box.



since u here on line, any word on my #88 CF7 ? I been waiting for this one since last yr


----------



## Colnago America (Mar 22, 2009)

It is a size 48s correct? If, you should be able to pick it up at you LBS today. Colnago America.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Ed,

If that response is to your request, which I would assume it is because I think you ride either 48s or 50s, you are in good shape. Post pics when you get it you lucky guy.

Colnago America, you should really think about using a hybrid posting method because it is really hard to follow who you are responding to, or at least quote the post you are responding to in your reply. If you use a hybrid method of posting and use the quick reply to reply to people, you will see sub-threads within a thread wherein other issues can remain in that sub-thread. It is an option under "My Account".


----------



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

Colnago America said:


> It is a size 48s correct? If, you should be able to pick it up at you LBS today. Colnago America.


:23: yes, finally I am waiting for bike shop to call me anytime now ,,,
thanks for quick reply :thumbsup:


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

Tofumann, is you bottom bracket Italian or English?

Colnago America, when did you change to English bottom bracket occur and were some 2009 Colnago's made with the Italian BB like the EPS? Thanks.


----------



## Colnago America (Mar 22, 2009)

All Colnago's has been equipped with a BSA BB from mid 2008. The EPS has a BSA BB. Thanks. Colnago America.


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

Colnago America said:


> All Colnago's has been equipped with a BSA BB from mid 2008. The EPS has a BSA BB. Thanks. Colnago America.


Thanks, so there are NO Eps's made with an Italian BB?

Also is it still possible to get a Star fork on a special order, if you were to order a new Colnago C50 or EP frame?

Sorry for all the questions, but one more; is the EPS changing at all structually for 2010, apart from paint designs?


----------



## Colnago America (Mar 22, 2009)

No EPS, C50. EXT P & EXT C are made W/ITA BB. The Star fork is no longer in production. The EPS fork is a tapered/conical fork the Star was never made that way (1 1/8" only). The EPS will NOT change for 2010. Thanks. Colnago America.


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

Colnago America said:


> No EPS, C50. EXT P & EXT C are made W/ITA BB. The Star fork is no longer in production. The EPS fork is a tapered/conical fork the Star was never made that way (1 1/8" only). The EPS will NOT change for 2010. Thanks. Colnago America.



Sorry don't know if am being thick, but are you saying the EPS and C50 have the English bb shell and the Extreme Power and Extreme C have Italian bb shells?

Also, when you say the EPS won't change for 2010, I presume that doesn't include the colours? Does the CX1 change at all, including colours?


----------



## Colnago America (Mar 22, 2009)

Almost there - EPS, C50, Extreme Power, Extreme C all have a BSA BB. 
EPS & CX-1 will not change for 2010.


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

Colnago America said:


> Almost there - EPS, C50, Extreme Power, Extreme C all have a BSA BB.
> EPS & CX-1 will not change for 2010.



Many thanks, sorry will the colours change?


----------



## Colnago America (Mar 22, 2009)

no color changes or graphics. Thanks, Colnago America.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

MERAKMAN said:


> Many thanks, sorry will the colours change?


The colors always change. That is one of the reasons I wait with baited breath for the update to the Colnago website in the late summer around the end of August beginning of September.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Colnago America said:


> no color changes or graphics. Thanks, Colnago America.


Really? Colnago isn't going to change any of its color schemes for 2010 from the 2009 lineup. My Lord, if that is the case, go back to the 2009 lineup because I at least want a WX01 now that I have the ST01. There is just way too much white in the 2009 schemes IMO.


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

fabsroman said:


> Really? Colnago isn't going to change any of its color schemes for 2010 from the 2009 lineup. My Lord, if that is the case, go back to the 2009 lineup because I at least want a WX01 now that I have the ST01. There is just way too much white in the 2009 schemes IMO.


Colnago America, I'm not one to be a Doubting Thomas, but honestly, no colour changes at all for C50, EP, EPS and CX1, Master etc for 2010? Thanks


----------

